# How low do you roll?



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Lets see some rolling shots of how low people actually drive their cars, most of the pics in this forum are of everyones cars parked. Lets see how low you guys drive your cars on a daily basis on air. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Some I found


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: How low do you roll? (Travy)*


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

While this isnt an air rolling shot since it was before I had the air installed, I roll at a little lower than this in the front and about the same in the rear most of the time:
















Hopefully ill get some new better rolling shots soon.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

haha travy been on edition much?
lol im on to you!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I roll around just about where I was when I had my static drop, bout a finger's gap.


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_









Hahaha... this is HOT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice whip!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Mind you O.C has nice roads...


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: How low do you roll? (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Some I found










dont forget..








anddd.









and some more from that day.. fronts all the way up..


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_haha travy been on edition much?
lol im on to you!








edition is so much cooler then this place


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

me rollin











_Modified by Grig85 at 10:23 AM 10-14-2008_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: How low do you roll? (Travy)*


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: How low do you roll? (Travy)*

wish jeff still had that pic of mine right before I blew a bag hosted on his account and I'd put that up, that was some low ass driving
I had now air in the bags in the rear, and like low 30's in the fronts.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: How low do you roll? (JB_1152)*

they're a little small but here's me back in june before i had the pepperpots and could drive lower in the rear, i normally drive just a little higher than this with the pepperpots, but my center pipe hangs a little low so it hits off of alot of stuff
its not just about parking low, you gotta drive low too


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

sickest rallye!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

paul queens








tuddy








piff


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

You'd think with bags everyone would ride dumped. Why ride like 3 inches higher than you park


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (Jooks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jooks* »_You'd think with bags everyone would ride dumped. Why ride like 3 inches higher than you park











because you have bags and you can...


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

I guess some people get bags because they want to ride lower and some people get them becasue they don't want to ride low anymore.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Jooks)*

I cant ride low at all.. not with 20x8 et 20 somthing


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Jooks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jooks* »_You'd think with bags everyone would ride dumped. Why ride like 3 inches higher than you park









most of us got bags for practicality so having some ride height makes it nicer to drive the car.
and the lower you drive the softer the shocks are, so you bottom out harder








oh this video shows my regular drive height
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKjfY7utKKM










_Modified by ryanmiller at 6:34 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

True, and im not one of those "I hate airride" dudes. I just want to get a 20th for a daily and bag it and drive it as low as my mk3 on coils
nice car btw


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i dont have ride hight pics but about 42-44 psi get just enough clearence in the front to be able to turn with out rubbing most of the time on stock size rubber.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

im running with maybe 1 finger in the front and it all depends on the rear to whats in the car
usually im at 70psi in the front cuz all the roads around me are sh*t cuz they have the hump thing going on with them so i scrape whats left of my tranny mount on them or the control arms


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: How low do you roll? (Travy)*

I usually roll around donk status. I'm downtown a lot and the back roads down there suck.
Kinda funny story...
I was driving home one night and some guys in a Accord were laughing at me. We were stopped next to one another at the stop light and I overheard them talking about wheel gap. I laid it out and drove off. Their eyes then looked like







as they drove next to me.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Jooks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jooks* »_I guess some people get bags because they want to ride lower and some people get them becasue they don't want to ride low anymore.

what pictures in this thread give you that assumption? i mean the ones im seeing they are driving at what most people do or would on coils with these wheel set ups. 
anyways this is how i try to roll if the roads are treating me good...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I can't find the before the bag popped shot but here is a couple others..



Found it


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

those are them, nice find Jeff, Yeah that was the lowest I'll ever roll that car....period! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (JB_1152)*









i can go a little lower overall, but the tires in the back rubs quite often, and i had an issue with one of the rear tires, shaving off quite a bit of rubber







fixed the issue so i can ride a little lower


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: How low do you roll? (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_Kinda funny story...
I was driving home one night and some guys in a Accord were laughing at me. We were stopped next to one another at the stop light and I overheard them talking about wheel gap. I laid it out and drove off. Their eyes then looked like







as they drove next to me.
















haha nice. I was riding in Darricks Audi on friday night and some guy in a e36 325i convertible tried to race us on the freeway, darrick looks at the guy and just lays it out on the freeway, the guys was like wtf and sped off


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: How low do you roll? (Travy)*


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: How low do you roll? (Florida Flow)*


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: How low do you roll? (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_I usually roll around donk status. I'm downtown a lot and the back roads down there suck.
Kinda funny story...
I was driving home one night and some guys in a Accord were laughing at me. We were stopped next to one another at the stop light and I overheard them talking about wheel gap. I laid it out and drove off. Their eyes then looked like







as they drove next to me.
















same thing happened with my friends passat at h2o, he was rolling in to the bbq saturday all the way up just for fun and some guy yelled nice rally style so he layed it out and they all were


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: How low do you roll? (mbg_euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbg_euros* »_
same thing happened with my friends passat at h2o, he was rolling in to the bbq saturday all the way up just for fun and some guy yelled nice rally style so he layed it out and they all were









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

haha thats awesome


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Where Leah rides if the roads are kind. Which most of the time they are here in Florida.


----------



## hcm (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

how mr. doe rolls. sh it weather=sh it pics


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (hcm)*

Dude my setup is not good enough at the moment wait till the new kits on ill b rollin much lower










_Modified by Doey20v at 4:44 PM 11-12-2008_


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Another but im not happy with my rollin ride height


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

0 psi.... on a smooth straight road


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Trust me there is no such thing as a smooth road in the uk


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

we got a few over here so its pretty sweet to role slammed doing 30 lol


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_0 psi.... on a smooth straight road
















Slammed my car the other day and looked under it... One of the exhaust cans is basically on the floor







Looks like 10 psi will be the lowest I can ever roll


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (dubbr)*

what the picutre doesnt say is, 6 hour drive, rain, unknown roads, hungover as ****... not the time to drive slammed








roll around slammed when i feel like being sooo cool.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (ilde10)*

unlike me, my car was way up there hahahaha


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_what the picutre doesnt say is, 6 hour drive, rain, unknown roads, hungover as ****... not the time to drive slammed


You look happy as hell though lol


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (msuzuki126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msuzuki126* »_
You look happy as hell though lol

its cause we just ate sonic, and he was riding next to me.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: How low do you roll? (mbg_euros)*

mama always said smile for photographs


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_what the picutre doesnt say is, 6 hour drive, rain, unknown roads, hungover as ****... not the time to drive slammed








roll around slammed when i feel like being sooo cool.









car lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

